# Equus Niagara Show Pictures



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Yesterday, I went to the Equus show, here in Beamsville and snapped a few pictures. Just wanted to share, as I think they turned out really nice! These were all taken with my new DSLR camera.

Here is Sam and Colleen Shavers mare, Fancy.






















Here is Devon's Mare, Fashion..






Ang Constantin's gelding..






And Michele Courtemanche's colt, Erick...











Had a bunch of others, but these turned out the best





K.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pics Kris!! Love the ones of Fancy, they're awesome!! And of course same goes to my love, Fashy



.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 6, 2008)

Devon, Fashion looks good ! Everyones horses look great too , nice photos



.

Devon, i have not talked to you in forever, you need to come out of hiding and get online! I see your still alive !


----------



## Dream (Jul 6, 2008)

MyLilShowGirl said:


> And Michele Courtemanche's colt, Erick...


Thanks for taking/posting these, Kris. For those that remember the show halter thread I started this winter, Erick is sporting his new Double Diamond show halter in royal blue. He was reserve champion gelding at the show yesterday. I was really happy with him. We had great weather and a beautiful facility. Great job by all the connections at Equus Niagara. The MHCO thanks you! Long show though, over 90 horses in 26 classes!


----------



## Devon (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome pics Kris!!

Love Fancy's!

And of course Fashion



I am so happy with how she did wow highlight of my day . And chanel of course they were both good girls.

Ive got to upload mine still lol





P.S Michelle I got a few nice ones of Erick Driving; he is such a spectacular driving horse


----------



## Dream (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Devon, I would love to see the pics you took. You can email them to me if you'd like. You should have my address but let me know if you need it.

Your horses had a great day!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 6, 2008)

Devon said:


> P.S Michelle I got a few nice ones of Erick Driving; he is such a spectacular driving horse


same here Michelle!! I love him, and the fact that you are turned out to the nines in that gorgeous harness and cart makes the picture that much better! I also got a few exceptional pictures, I think, but I was using my friend's camera, so as soon as I get my hands on them, I'll email them your way!!


----------



## Samm S (Jul 6, 2008)

OH Fancy! my lil lady is growin up! i love her.. nice photo takin skills kris! thanks a bunch if only we could of magically moved that manure pile... hmm.haha nice photos of all the other darlings too! i LOVED that bay gelding and wow Erik is on my list of amazingdriving horses!

sam


----------



## lilfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pics Kris!! All the horses looked lovely at the show.

Colleen and I were very pleased with the turnout.

Lots of horses, exhibitors and spectators!

A gorgeous day.

We were glad you could all come


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful horses!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pictures Kris! There sure was an awesome bunch of horses there on Saturday!!! What a wonderful turnout on such a great day too!!! Sandy, you, Colleen and the gang did a fantastic job of putting on your very first MHCO show. Everything ran so smoothly and the facilities are terrific. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 17, 2008)

Great pictures! Great show! Great Horses!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!! Very nice group of horses, and great quality of pictures.


----------

